# hide contents of sub folders?



## jjlad (May 11, 2019)

Hi there. I'm wondering if there is any way to not show the images in sub folders when at the containing folder level. eg. There may be 1000 images in the parent folder 20190309, but I've purposefully separated the ones I want to work with into sub folders like:

20190309
     Preparation
     Arrival
    Pre-ceremony and Candids
    Ceremony
    Departure
    Formals
       Wedding Party
       Family
   Reception
       Candids and setting
       Speeches
       First dances

There are still hundreds of photos that aren't in any of those sub folders and sometimes I'd just like to see those, but if I position my cursor on 20190309 all the photos show up whether or not they are in a sub folder. As I think about this I guess I could keyword all those in each category as such and then use ratings and/or colors to identify them. 
Perhaps that's a better way but I thought I'd ask about this to see if I've missed something.
Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 12, 2019)

Library Menu>uncheck the option to "Show Photos in Subfolders". With that option unchecked when you select a folder that contains sub-folders, you'll only see the photos in the selected folder.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (May 12, 2019)

One point I've found is that 'Show Photos in Subfolders' is also respected in Filters.  In other words, if you are looking for pictures across subfolders, you need to enable 'Show Photos in Subfolders'.


----------

